# Shotgun shells



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

Why do shotgun shells below #4 shot cost twice as much or more as those with 7 1/2 or 8 shot cost?


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

They are high brass shells. I have asked the same question.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Could it also be that very large shot (buckshot) is cast instead of drop-chilled? What is the largest size that can be made in a shot tower?
I have cast my own buckshot and it certainly is labor-intensive.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Why do shotgun shells below #4 shot cost twice as much or more as those with 7 1/2 or 8 shot cost?


High brass/low brass really doesn't mean much with modern shells.

It made a difference when they were all loaded with black powder

One big reason for the price difference is the larger sized shells have about the same production costs but there is *far less demand*.

Most companies now "cold swage" the bigger shot rather than casting each ball

410 shells will often cost more than 12 gauge for the same reason


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

If they lowered the price of .410 shells my demand would go up.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If they lowered the price of .410 shells my demand would go up.


I doubt it because very few people buy new 410 shotguns anymore.

The main customers when I worked at the gun shop were older people who could no longer handle the recoil of a 12 gauge, and only wanted to hunt squirrels.

People hunting birds want a 20 gauge or larger.

Even little kids can handle a 20


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

There probably is something to the price being higher for shells with larger shot sizes because the demand is less. The shells with larger shot sizes usually have larger amounts of shot in each shell which costs more.

I reload my shells except for steel shot loads. I don't use much steel because the only thing I use them for is hunting pheasants on federal Waterfowl Production Areas. Back in the day a 25 lb. bag of shot cost the same reguardless of the size. I have 7 1/2, 4, 5, 2, and number 4 buck shot in 3 lb. coffee cans. I recently loaded some #5 shot for pheasants and some #4 buck for home defence. I don't use much of the larger sizes since they went to steel for waterfowl.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The cencept that the .410 is a beginners gun is wrong. It's an experts gun. The smaller gauges are all making a strong come back. The hot thing now is the 28 ga. from what I've seen on the range the .410 is doing good too.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

Nimrod said:


> There probably is something to the price being higher for shells with larger shot sizes because the demand is less. The shells with larger shot sizes usually have larger amounts of shot in each shell which costs more.
> 
> I reload my shells except for steel shot loads. I don't use much steel because the only thing I use them for is hunting pheasants on federal Waterfowl Production Areas. Back in the day a 25 lb. bag of shot cost the same reguardless of the size. I have 7 1/2, 4, 5, 2, and number 4 buck shot in 3 lb. coffee cans. I recently loaded some #5 shot for pheasants and some #4 buck for home defence. I don't use much of the larger sizes since they went to steel for waterfowl.


I've been thinking about reloading shotgun shells because I have 3 sixteen ga. guns and it's getting hard to find them. About how much doe's the equipment cost and about how much to load a shell?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I've been thinking the same with .410. I love #5 shot in a 3" mag. but they are pricey.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

JJ Grandits said:


> The cencept that the .410 is a beginners gun is wrong. It's an experts gun. The smaller gauges are all making a strong come back. The hot thing now is the 28 ga. from what I've seen on the range the .410 is doing good too.


My first gun when I was a kid was a .410 and back then they were known as a kid's gun or beginner's gun. But this was around 1960. Now they (28 gauge too) are loved by clay target shooters since they offer a greater challenge. Most major clay tournaments offer competition in sub-gauges. You can buy barrel sets for many expensive shotguns to convert your prized 12 gauge into a sub-gauge gun for that purpose.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> About how much doe's the equipment cost and about how much to load a shell?


It will vary depending on how fancy the machine is, and the exact components you use.

I like the MEC reloading equipment.
Mec Reloaders


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

.410 and 28 ga shells cost more because even in automated loaders, each has to be positioned by hand because they are so slim. 12, 16 and 20 ga are all fully automated.

As far as price difference asked about earlier, bird shot if you will uses a cheaper powder as a rule. When shot size gets bigger, the powder usually gets stronger up to magnum loads. 

I have a friend that shoots shotguns for Browning, Sporting Clays, Five stand, etc., and we have met and spent time with several Browning reps over the years. Just in case you are wondering.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Dirtman,

A very good reason to reload is because of the scaricity of factory loads in guages other than 12. The cost of a box of reloads is not going to be a lot less than buying factory loads but you can make up any load you can find a formula for in the reloading data. Do follow the formula exactly.The powder manufacturers have the reloading data on line. I suggest you start with Hogdon since they have taken over some other powder manufacturers. 

A single stage reloader will suit most shooters. It is a lot easier to use than a progressive loader. You don't need a progressive unless you will be reloading a lot of shells like a trap or sporting clay shooter. A loader in a guage other than 12 will cost a bit more than a 12 guage one. I have used a Ponsness Warren 375 for decades. It is built like a tank and produces excellent reloads. It will cost more than a Mec so if cost is a big consideration you may want to check the Mec. There are lots of used reloaders on E-Bay.

Follow the KISS principle when reloading. Pick one brand and type of shell and only reload them. If you reload different shells you will have to keep adjusting the machine. Work up one or two loads that your gun likes and stick with them. That way you only have to stock one or two kinds of primers, wads, and powder. Try to pick a load that uses a large volume of powder so if you put in powder twice (double charge) the powder will overfill the shell and come to your attention. A double charged shell is rare but can cause serious damage. Sometimes you don't get a full powder charge. If the bang doesn't sound right when you shoot, you have to take the gun apart and make sure the wad isn't stuck in the barrell. A friend who was new to reloading drew a bead on a beautiful drake mallard as it came into the decoys. The gun went "foop" and the shot rolled out the barrell. The duck got away because I was laughing so hard I couldn't shoot.


----------

